

Ask HN: Would anyone be interested in using a new Codeigniter Admin Type Module? - aniketpant

<i>Please note that the project is not a front-end utility but more of a starting point for new projects.</i><p>Last year, I had started work on a personal project as I was working on a lot of Codeigniter based websites, but then I was just one year old into the Web and work got haywire. My modules were quite messed up as I had picked them up from a number of my projects.<p>The motivation behind the project was that as a developer I needed a better and faster starting point for my projects. A set framework with a decent UI for my local projects. So, I used Twitter Bootstrap and quickly wound up a small project which I could just fork off for my new projects.<p>What I was able to build over the couple of months was an admin dashboard with these features -<p>* bcrypt for password hashing (was using SimpleLoginSecure)<p>* Add/Edit/Delete Users<p>* Add/Edit/Delete/Assign User Roles<p>* Separate website sections for Administrators and Users<p>* Master Site Management - Site Name and Description<p>* Notifications for users - Text based (static, manual)<p>Most of the modules built were quite flexible to be extended/rewritten easily.<p>After sometime, earlier this year, I started using Laravel and then I felt that most of the features I felt were missing in CI were there in Laravel, and I stopped my project.<p>From whatever I have learnt over the last few months is quite worthwhile in working on my project again as I can imagine the architecture better. And I have thought of some new interesting modules to incorporate in this version like -<p>* Modals (based on Twitter Bootstrap) - which can be called via a common controller and extended for different functionality<p>* User Role based feature assignment<p>If you would be interested in using such a project for starting your work, I would appreciate some feedback in terms of the features you would be looking  for, because each developer has his personal preferences in terms of his starting stack.<p>Note: The project name was "Igniteplate"
======
404error
I use Codeigniter for a lot of my projects since its so easy to get going with
it, with that said, I would definitely be interested.

For authentication I use Tank_Auth. Are you happy with SimpleLoginSecure?

~~~
aniketpant
Tank_Auth was my first go actually, but then SimpleLoginSecure had all these
premade functions which were easy to use and configure. And it had bcrypt too.
It's quite awesome, but I plan to rewrite the library for the project.

~~~
404error
I might look into SimpleLoginSecure, thanks. Good luck with the project.

